# exodon



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

HOw big do they get? and can i keep 10 of them together in a 10 or 20 gallon? anyone have any experience with them? Please post on how they are...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> HOw big do they get? and can i keep 10 of them together in a 10 or 20 gallon? anyone have any experience with them? Please post on how they are...


HOw big do they get? 6 inches

and can i keep 10 of them together in a 10 or 20 gallon?

no, get a 75 gallon and you should be fine, exos are fast swimmers and need long tanks.

anyone have any experience with them?

i had one and it swam all day, it ate crickets and small feeder fish.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> HOw big do they get? and can i keep 10 of them together in a 10 or 20 gallon? anyone have any experience with them? Please post on how they are...


HOw big do they get? 6 inches

and can i keep 10 of them together in a 10 or 20 gallon?

no, get a 75 gallon and you should be fine, exos are fast swimmers and need long tanks.

anyone have any experience with them?

i had one and it swam all day, it ate crickets and small feeder fish.
[/quote]

henry, im gunna have to disagree with you there, although they are often found at sizes up to 8" in the wild, one over 3" would be quite rare in aquaria

they get around 3", and a 20L would be a bareminium for a group. they *need* to be in groups of 8 or more, otherwise they will kill each other. Exos can be kept with other things quite successfully in most cases, usually leaving tankmates alone, even though they often will fight with each other. they never stop moving, always darting here and there. they make tottally awsum fish, and they should be in everyones collection. these have to be one of my favorite fish.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

its HIGHLY unlikely an exodon paradoxus will ever get to 6 inches long!! in the tank they generally max out at 3 inches. having them in a shoal of at least 8-10 is recommended, but i would keep more if possible. the more exodons the better. exodons have an incredibly high agression towards eachother and the more there are the better in check each is kept. deaths can occur is they are kept just a few at a time. 
having a 40 long, something longer, would be alright. lots of open water. these are very active fish, and can be a great show fish is kept in a healthy shoal.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

My exos shoal stayed at 3".


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Tibs said:


> HOw big do they get? and can i keep 10 of them together in a 10 or 20 gallon? anyone have any experience with them? Please post on how they are...


HOw big do they get? 6 inches

and can i keep 10 of them together in a 10 or 20 gallon?

no, get a 75 gallon and you should be fine, exos are fast swimmers and need long tanks.

anyone have any experience with them?

i had one and it swam all day, it ate crickets and small feeder fish.
[/quote]

henry, im gunna have to disagree with you there, although they are often found at sizes up to 8" in the wild, one over 3" would be quite rare in aquaria

they get around 3", and a 20L would be a bareminium for a group. they *need* to be in groups of 8 or more, otherwise they will kill each other. Exos can be kept with other things quite successfully in most cases, usually leaving tankmates alone, even though they often will fight with each other. they never stop moving, always darting here and there. they make tottally awsum fish, and they should be in everyones collection. these have to be one of my favorite fish.
[/quote]

i had a 4" exo

View attachment 78352


"20L would be a bareminium for a group" Your kidding, right?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Can i add them in with my two 5" red belly piranha?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> i had a 4" exo
> 
> "20L would be a bareminium for a group" Your kidding, right?


last i checked, 3" is close to 4", esp. since you were prolly eyeballing it, it coulda been 3.5"

as for the tank, i have heard many people tell me ever personally that a 20 would be fine(i would search em but my laptop freezes up when i use search)

i specifically remember one of the fish masters himself, hyphen, telling me that

and no, i would highly discourage keeping them with piranhas, that would just be a tottally awsum fish being fed to a tottally lame ass fish, waste of exos IMO


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

I would say in a 20gal 10 would be fine, just leave the center open for them to spin around in the tight circle that they form. mine were ranging from 2.5" - 3.5"

old video 








http://media.putfile.com/Exodon-Paradoxus-lighting-small


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

what size tank did you have them in?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

110 gal they only used a small portion of the center in the daytime but, at night they would kinda idle and use up most of the tank.


----------



## bee (Feb 12, 2005)

I HAD 12 OF THEM $2$ EA IN A 30 GALLON LONG WITH A RED DEVIL.THEY DONT GET ANY BIGGER THEN AROUND 3INCHES.THE ATE FLAKES/ PELLETS/LIVE FOODS.THEN I TRADED THEM IN BCUZ THEY SUCK.DONT GET THEM EVERY BODY/


----------

